# Looking for iPhone/iPad app??



## MattWalker (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi - new to this site. I am looking for an app for our iPhones and iPads to keep track of our snow plowing this winter. I would like one that shows the time in & out of sites, weather conditions, how much salt was used, what we did there and even if it could show routes for each driver.
I saw someone had this one posted but didn't state what app it was. Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.mpengo.com/mpengosnowsamples.html

Check this app out! I don't have it but am thinking of getting it.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

*app snow iphone*



John143;1524581 said:


> http://www.mpengo.com/mpengosnowsamples.html
> 
> Check this app out! I don't have it but am thinking of getting it.


Looks interesting - might be good.

I just hate buying an app that turns out to be crap. And that's just on a 0.99 app.

At 9.99 I would have to see some strong recommendations. Right now there are a grand total of 3 ratings, which means nobody has tried it.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

goel;1524642 said:


> Looks interesting - might be good.
> 
> At 9.99 I would have to see some strong recommendations. Right now there are a grand total of 3 ratings, which means nobody has tried it.


I agree. You should give it a test run!!  Let us know if its a good buy or not.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

goel;1524642 said:


> Looks interesting - might be good.
> 
> I just hate buying an app that turns out to be crap. And that's just on a 0.99 app.
> 
> At 9.99 I would have to see some strong recommendations. Right now there are a grand total of 3 ratings, which means nobody has tried it.


LOL...your signature is RISK, take your chances or someone else will but you are afraid to risk 10 bucks.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

nepatsfan;1524743 said:


> LOL... but you are afraid to risk 10 bucks.


:laughing:


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

nepatsfan;1524743 said:


> LOL...your signature is RISK, take your chances or someone else will but you are afraid to risk 10 bucks.


:laughing:

How about a bad taste in my mouth. Paid and downloaded the other app that is talked about occasionally on this site.

So far, a waste of my buck - hope the update give something useful for commercial plowers.

Right now we are using a different app called Time Tracker and its worked well for time tracking the landscape side. Initially took a little set up and learning time, but works well for time tracking at multiple sites. Out salting last night for the first time and set everything up for winter as we were going along.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't have a I phone because I don't like apples programs however, I might just try the I phone on my next upgrade this month. If I do get the phone once I learn how to use it. I'll spit out the 10 bucks and try the program above and report my findings back to you guys!! I really like the idea. But does it work? I will find out!


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

So John 143 did you try that app out and does it work


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

MattWalker;1524096 said:


> Hi - new to this site. I am looking for an app for our iPhones and iPads to keep track of our snow plowing this winter. I would like one that shows the time in & out of sites, weather conditions, how much salt was used, what we did there and even if it could show routes for each driver.
> I saw someone had this one posted but didn't state what app it was. Any help is greatly appreciated!!
> View attachment 118064


...........


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Id like to know what this one is


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

Its not the one you're asking about but it looks like for a buck you'll get what you need... Covers salting, sanding and evan able to take pics for extra proof of work if needed.... There is also a free version so you can feel it out... Called "Noreaster Storm Systems" Here is the link to view it...

http://noreasterss.com/


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

Also found "Nediso Snow 3.8"... Its free and looks like it would work as well... Here's the link...

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nediso-snow-3.8/id446232122?mt=8


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

Fantastic;1539039 said:


> Also found "Nediso Snow 3.8"... Its free and looks like it would work as well... Here's the link...
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nediso-snow-3.8/id446232122?mt=8


Actually it's free to download the app but it is a pay website. You are required to log in to. For 1 person to use the app I got a price of 24.95 a month. So I've deleted it.


----------

